
Coding for the kids. Anything for adults? - eljayuu
http://www.codecards.io/
======
eljayuu
I like this. Its on PH this morning, good luck to them. Nice balance between
physical and virtual resources. Would nice to know the best resource people
have seen for adults so they don't quit on day 1. There are lots of adults out
there that want to code but see it as a massively steep learning curve.

